
UpWork will start charging customers $30 per job or $50 per month - wsdan
https://support.upwork.com/hc/en-us/articles/360018800733-Upwork-Plus
======
ojm
Can UpWork stick with a pricing model and not change it so frequently?

With the new pricing model, $30 per job and 3% paid by the employer, and 20%
paid by the contractor. For a small $100 quick job bit of work, UpWork will
take a quiet 53%.

